# I got to A/B a Brunetti and a Mesa today!



## HighGain510 (Jul 7, 2007)

I brought my Thorn over to Jerich's studio back home in Philly and got to A/B the guitar through two sweet heads: a Brunetti XL II R-EVO and a retubed Mesa/Boogie Road King! Both amps sounded fantastic with #153 and had interesting tonal qualities with my guitar. 

The Brunetti really impressed me the most to be honest. My friend is one of the few people in the United States to own one (they're made in Italy so they have a tendency to be pricey [hand made by a team of 10 highly-skilled builders] and hard to obtain in the US) so I consider myself lucky to have played it. It's basically a three-channel head with a clean channel, a high gain rhythm and a high gain lead channel, with a really nice effects loop (2 - 12AX7's) and midi-programability options. 

The clean channel was one of the best I've heard, it picks up nuances in your playing (also won't hide sloppiness at times hehe... ) that just aren't there in other amps. It reminds me of how a GOOD Fender Reverb should sound. 

The rhythm channel was absolutely awesome, definitely right up my alley. It has a very tight attack and the gain is almost like a mix of distortion and fuzz but it stays clear and articulate despite being high gain. One of the coolest things about this channel combined with 153 was the BLOOM that came forth from sustained notes being held. All sorts of harmonic overtones, it was yummy! I really liked this channel, it has just the right amount of distortion without being too over the top and the clarifty was definitely a good thing. 

The lead channel is similar to the rhythm channel but it was set to be smoothed out a bit. My friend pulled off a few legato runs and to my ear it has that John Petrucci liquid lead tone to it. For those who don't know, I'm a BIG Petrucci fan so that was a very good thing! The gain was set a little bit lower than the rhythm channel but it still had that lovely bloom to it. I dig it! 

The effects loop in the Brunetti was also KILLER. We ran a stock Boss DD-6 in there for leads and it didn't take away from the tone one bit like the effects loop does on some amps. It was also nice because as we all know running delay in front of the preamp is a bad idea, so having an effects loop that actually works is great. 


The Roadking was a slightly different beast with my guitar. The two clean channels compared to the Brunetti were a bit "meh" in my book. I've heard better, I've heard worse... I wouldn't say it was anything memorable. For the price tag on the Roadking, I would have thought Mesa could have put more into these amps having some of the tonal properties of the Lonestar (GREAT Mesa clean tone IMHO). 

The other two high gain channels were pretty cool. They do the newer metal tones quite well and with an NS-2 up front they do the stop-start palm mute chugging riffs very well. The part that I was disappointed on with the Road King was the lack of bloom and sweet harmonic feedback like the Brunetti did on the higher gain channels. Like I said, the Mesa high gain channels do what they're supposed to do very well. I guess with the two channels on the Brunetti had more "musical" properties to the gain, I was expecting more in the versatility category from the Road King. The effects loop also didn't blow me away, it had some tone suck to it that was not there on the first amp I got to check out. Still a very nice amp overall, but I would hope Mesa puts out a Road King version 2.0 and fixes the clean channels and the effects loop. It was definitely a fun day though, it's not often that I get to crank two really expensive tube amps up and just noodle for a few hours! Thanks again Billy, I had a blast bro!  We'll have to do this again for sure!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 7, 2007)

Interesting info sir.


----------



## encasedmetal (Jul 7, 2007)

what are your thoughts about how the Brunetti compares with other high gain amps, such ENGL, VHT, Diezel or Bogner. I hate Mesa and their "buzziness". was the Brunetti a ripper?


----------



## Horizon Whore (Jul 7, 2007)

encasedmetal said:


> what are your thoughts about how the Brunetti compares with other high gain amps, such ENGL, VHT, Diezel or Bogner. I hate Mesa and their "buzziness". was the Brunetti a ripper?



i know what you mean about the buzzy mesa  

ENGLs do kick a bit of ass though, the Powerball in particular!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 8, 2007)

No prob Eric!  



encasedmetal said:


> what are your thoughts about how the Brunetti compares with other high gain amps, such ENGL, VHT, Diezel or Bogner. I hate Mesa and their "buzziness". was the Brunetti a ripper?



I have not yet played an ENGL or Diezel in person. I have heard/played both VHTs and Bogners in person though so I guess I can attempt to compare them:

VHT - Slightly darker tone, just as aggressive as the Brunetti but again, I didn't find that it had the "blooming" to the notes. I don't remember which models I've used but I've played two different ones (one was a Pittbull and one was an Ultra Lead IIRC, although one of them was in a GC and I didn't turn it up TOO loud to be fair) now but VHT makes some nice amps. They are very clear and articulate amps as well. 


Bogner - Again, both Bogners I've played were much darker than the Brunetti. I played a Shiva and an Ecstacy, both of which I would say are really great amps. The Shiva is more suited to rock/blues but I don't think could go into metal territory too well. The clean channel on the Shiva would come close to the Brunetti (I really liked the clean on the Shiva  ) but I don't recall being as blown away as I did when I was playing the XL II.


I owned a Fuchs ODS-50 and have played several other ODS-50s and ODS-100s which are supposed to be one of the closest amps out there to a Dumble. They DEFINITELY nail the whole touch-sensitive harmonic blooming notes if that's your thing, but they don't go into the high gain territory. That's why I was very impressed with the XL II R-Evo; it does high gain tones right with the additional bonus of nailing superb harmonic feedback blooming.  I recall (and Billy can vouch, I'm sure) just playing on each channel of the Brunetti with a big smile on my face!


----------



## saffron shrimp (Jul 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> For the price tag on the Roadking, I would have thought Mesa could have put more into these amps having some of the tonal properties of the Lonestar (GREAT Mesa clean tone IMHO).
> 
> but I would hope Mesa puts out a Road King version 2.0 and fixes the clean channels and the effects loop.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## noodles (Jul 8, 2007)

^ 

When Matt has a weekend in town, he needs to come over and play my Roadster. I was quite surprised at the improvement. Also, knowing Jerich's tube choices will give me a better idea of how it changed the tone from what I am used to hearing.


----------



## noodles (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh, and I really gotta find an excuse to be in PA sometime so I can check that Brunetti out.


----------



## Ciprian (Jul 8, 2007)

Brunetti's rule! My guitar teacher has a Brunetti rig (he's from Italy), so when I go for my weekly lessons I play on his Brunetti . My Parker + his Brunetti = killer sound! I'm giving serious thought to buying a Brunetti rig.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 8, 2007)

wow Finally there is talk about brunetti amps...I have been playing mine for over a year 1/2 now and went threw more tubes then a white water rafter....and finally got the combination that i like...Brunetti amps are just...made right down the street from the farrari car factory even share alot of the same inner components. It was really great to have Matt come over and see my new studio and all the crazy stuff we have there...but also he's been wanting to try the brunetti for quite some time and i let him just play forever,while i tweaked tones from one amp to the other we a/b-ed the Brunetti xl120evo to a Mesa Road King both heads are done with Tung sol's and Electroharmonix tubes respectivley. i think if more of you guys/girls out there tried a brunetti more of you would GAS for one..they sing on forever, and like matt said the clean channel is like no other ...just bellike in tones.


side note: matt Thorn is one of the pretty-est guitars i have ever seen....but it is a 6 string...get thorn off his ass and make 7's...will ya!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 8, 2007)

i know i want a brunetti, tried one at rock solid amps, next to the invader 150, and it just kicked ass. the xlr evo is hands down my favorite amp ever. anyone wanna buy a 2 chan recto recently retubed? hehehe


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 8, 2007)

saffron shrimp said:


> They did come out with a Road King V.2 which has the Lonestar cleans and a improved fx loop.
> 
> Mesa Boogie Road King Amplifier



Oh cool beans, I must have missed that!  Aside from that my only gripe with the Road King would be having at least one of the high gain channels be able to get that "singing" quality to it like the Brunetti. Both amps were really great high gain amps, but I just kept finding myself gravitating towards the Brunetti.  I will definitely have to stop by and check out the Roadster sometime Noodles, I'll be home for the next couple weekends so maybe we can set something up man.


----------



## Axel (Jul 8, 2007)

I concur the Brunetti is just a kick ass amp but they're a little pricey in the US ;/


----------



## Cancer (Jul 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I brought my Thorn over to my Jerich's studio back home in Philly and got to A/B the guitar through two sweet heads: a Brunetti XL II R-EVO and a retubed Mesa/Boogie Road King! Both amps sounded fantastic with #153 and had interesting tonal qualities with my guitar.



What kind of guitar and pickups were you using? Just curious.


----------



## noodles (Jul 8, 2007)

Jerich said:


> we a/b-ed the Brunetti xl120evo to a Mesa Road King both heads are done with Tung sol's and Electroharmonix tubes respectivley. i think if more of you guys/girls out there tried a brunetti more of you would GAS for one..they sing on forever, and like matt said the clean channel is like no other ...just bellike in tones.



Hmm, I've never tried the EH 6L6's. I hated their EL-34s.

For 6L6s, I'm more of a fan of Ruby tubes. They aren't fizzy on the high end like a lot of tubes are.


----------



## noodles (Jul 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh cool beans, I must have missed that!  Aside from that my only gripe with the Road King would be having at least one of the high gain channels be able to get that "singing" quality to it like the Brunetti.



Oh, my Roadster sings, no doubt about that. The RK2/Roadster really fixed a bunch of little complaints I had about my old RK1. I doubt the cleans will be as nice as the Brunetti, though. They're better than the RK1, but cleans are just not the strong suit of the Recto line. It's very hard to get all the channel volumes to balance. I can dial in some amazing cleans, but then the other channels volumes just blow it away. Since I use a switching system, and have a channel dedicated to just leads, I'm thinking of dialing in the clean I like, and using it in conjunction with the solo boost to make the volumes match.

I'm also curious what kind of speakers Jerich is using, because Rectos sound just awful with V30s.

Honestly, for as much as a Brunetti probably costs, it *should* sound better than a Road King. You're paying more for a reason, right?


----------



## Jason (Jul 8, 2007)

VforVendetta00 said:


> i know i want a brunetti, tried one at rock solid amps, next to the invader 150, and it just kicked ass. the xlr evo is hands down my favorite amp ever. anyone wanna buy a 2 chan recto recently retubed? hehehe



I just went to there site when you said you tried it _at_ rocksolid amps..There in Plantation?? Were the hell at?

*EDIT* Just called and spoke to Derek. HE actually lives like 5 mins from were I work at. He said he doesn't have a store but does apointments all the time 

He said come by any time you can play to your hearts content. Multiple heads and cabs setups


----------



## budda (Jul 8, 2007)

so who wants to link me to the brunetti site?


----------



## Naren (Jul 8, 2007)

Interesting "review."

You kept saying that it had a "blooming" sound and I have NO idea what the hell that means. I just have this image of onion or flowers blooming and it doesn't translate into a sound.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 8, 2007)

Man !!! I hope it's the one I think it is (BRUNETTI) Art Rodrigez has one ..and the sound is Fucking awesome !!! and awesome isn't a strong nuff word to discribe this amp ,,, Congrats & Cheers ,


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry guys, would have posted some replies sooner but my home PC died apparently over the weekend so I'm without a computer at home right now.  

Cancer - As I said I used Thorn # 153 with the Bare Knuckle Rebel Yell pickups in it. We also used one of Billy's Agile Interceptors tuned to Drop-A with his "Jerich" pickups in it.  



Naren said:


> Interesting "review."
> 
> You kept saying that it had a "blooming" sound and I have NO idea what the hell that means. I just have this image of onion or flowers blooming and it doesn't translate into a sound.



My "review" (why exactly are you putting it in quotes sir, it was a review, was it not?) did say blooming a lot because that IS a term that is used to describe a sound that is particular to certain overtones from a tube amp. You might not be used to it as you use the GNX the majority of the time and that simply isn't something they can reproduce yet on a modeler. Basically when you strike a note and hold it on an okay tube amp or a solid state amp it sustains and "dies down" . When you play on some really nice tube amps, as the note sustains it "dies up" where as it sustains out the note gains harmonic overtones to it that aren't normally there upon the initial strike of the note. Essentially you get a sort of controllable musical feedback to the note as it sustains. That's the best way I can put it. It's probably easier to hear in person and get it, but that is a decent explanation of what "blooming" is in regard to tube amps. It DOES translate to sound in fact, or else they wouldn't have used that term, it's not something I just made up in my head!   I believe IIRC it is referred to as blooming because as the note is dying it "flourishes" out more to create a tone that wasn't originally there, almost like how a flower flourishes from just a stem into the petals, stema etc.  As I said, not all amps do this but when you find ones that do, it's just a sound that makes your jaw drop a little bit. 


P.S. You know that I love my GNX but this weekend reaffirmed that there is nothing like the tone of a really good tube amp!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

Interesting reading Matt. I'm interested in the XLR too, I just need to find a stockist near me.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

budda said:


> so who wants to link me to the brunetti site?



Brunetti.it - Home


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd highly recommend that amp to anyone, James!  I left the studio almost drooling!  You guys might be able to find them easier in the UK (closer to Italy so shipping won't kill you guys... lucky!  ) and if you can find one definitely sit down with it. Aside from the high gains having killer tone, the clean channel was just amazing. So crisp and concise, I had to clean up my picking to avoid sounding sloppy. I guess I've spent too much time back on modelers, you really get sloppy sometimes because they're more forgiving than a tube amp. I should find a tube amp to put in my apartment for practice so I can keep sharp. I realized it the other day when I played a tube head for the first time in a while, you get sloppy when you play on modelers too long I guess.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

The distributor isn't too far from me (a couple of hours drive I guess) but there isn't really a local dealer, just a local shop that happens to have a Pirata. One other bonus we have is no import duties. England and Italy are both parts of the EU, so we only have to pay sales tax


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2007)

Lucky!!!  I want to try the Pirata too, if it's anything like the XL II R-Evo I bet I'd dig it as well.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a damn fine classic rock amp, it just doesn't do metal.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> It's a damn fine classic rock amp, it just doesn't do metal.



Boost + EQ = Metal!  Yeah I feel you, different kind of amp, but if the clean channels are similar it would still be worth checking out IMHO!  Wish they had more dealers in the US other than a dude who stores amps in his house....  No offense meant to rocksolid amps, I've just heard bad things about dealing with him and if he's the only current distributor (and I heard he might not be anymore anyways) for Brunetti in the US, we're hurting!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't want to be fucking about with an EQ really, besides I want a 3ch amp. The cleans were superb.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hehe yeah I was just kidding.  Any idea if the Pirata cops blues tones well, James? If you get to put some playing time on one I'd love to hear back about how it sounds!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, it got a nice blues tone too. The one I tried had the "valvemix" option so you could blend EL34's and 6L6's, or have either straight.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 9, 2007)

you wanna hear a Brunetti listen to Kiko he is one of the biggest endorsee's brunetti has...





www.myspace.com/kikoloureiroband


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 9, 2007)

Jerich said:


> you wanna hear a Brunetti listen to Kiko he is one of the biggest endorsee's brunetti has...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the one video(newest, in the about me section, though they never seem to show it) is that amp though, the other 4 are a Laney VH100R, and his older solo cd was recorded with a Recto.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 9, 2007)

The new Redemption _The Origins of Ruin_ is a Brunetti as well


----------



## Jerich (Jul 9, 2007)

redemption used it sparingly on the first cd and I am not sure about the second cd...But Nick wanted to use Brunetti for the DT tour...brunetti did not want to commit to the amp/cab loan for a tour....

here is Kiko rocking out with brunetti

doing promotion for brunetti here is his custom brunett "middle amp"...basically a fully modified Pirata..
to left is a 059 and to the right is my amp the evo120xl...



brunetti Pirata left evo120 Xl right..


not sure what the amo kiko uses here but it sounds 10 times better then the other guys..


This is a killer tone and i love this guitar too?


27 frets of yngwie style ....amp?


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jason said:


> I just went to there site when you said you tried it _at_ rocksolid amps..There in Plantation?? Were the hell at?
> 
> *EDIT* Just called and spoke to Derek. HE actually lives like 5 mins from were I work at. He said he doesn't have a store but does apointments all the time
> 
> He said come by any time you can play to your hearts content. Multiple heads and cabs setups




yea, Derek is one cool dude. i don't even wanna go back there cause i'll just rack up my credit cards with awesome stuff. next time i go i'm pickin up a XLR-EVO and a splawn cab cause thats the combination that sounded the best to me.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 9, 2007)

Jerich said:


> redemption used it sparingly on the first cd and I am not sure about the second cd...



_The Origins of Ruin_ is the thrid disc (the second withh Ray on vox), and Nick told me that it was all Brunetti.... of course who knows what the producer does to it once he gets it


----------



## Naren (Jul 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> My "review" (why exactly are you putting it in quotes sir, it was a review, was it not?) did say blooming a lot because that IS a term that is used to describe a sound that is particular to certain overtones from a tube amp. You might not be used to it as you use the GNX the majority of the time and that simply isn't something they can reproduce yet on a modeler. Basically when you strike a note and hold it on an okay tube amp or a solid state amp it sustains and "dies down" . When you play on some really nice tube amps, as the note sustains it "dies up" where as it sustains out the note gains harmonic overtones to it that aren't normally there upon the initial strike of the note. Essentially you get a sort of controllable musical feedback to the note as it sustains. That's the best way I can put it. It's probably easier to hear in person and get it, but that is a decent explanation of what "blooming" is in regard to tube amps. It DOES translate to sound in fact, or else they wouldn't have used that term, it's not something I just made up in my head!   I believe IIRC it is referred to as blooming because as the note is dying it "flourishes" out more to create a tone that wasn't originally there, almost like how a flower flourishes from just a stem into the petals, stema etc.  As I said, not all amps do this but when you find ones that do, it's just a sound that makes your jaw drop a little bit.
> 
> 
> P.S. You know that I love my GNX but this weekend reaffirmed that there is nothing like the tone of a really good tube amp!



Thanks for the explanation. I doubt that would have much effect on my setup if I had that amp since I always use a noise gate with the "threshold" pretty high and that type of thing usually is heard once the sound is below the threshold that is silenced by a noise gate (unless this "blooming" is more immediate than the usual dying-out sound).

I still just think of onions and flowers when i heard "blooming" even though I know what you mean now. 

I put quotations around "review" because you were just comparing 2 amps and it seemed kinda like a review and kinda not like a review. 

I also really like the sound of a really good tube amp and there are things that tube amps can do that my GNX3000 cannot do, but the GNX can do something like 99% of what a tube amp can do. Pretty close, but still lacking in some areas. The GNX is perfect for everything I use it for. I couldn't justify spending nearly $2000 (or more) on a tube amp for pretty minor stuff like that (but I guess that's just me)... especially since I wouldn't be able to use the amp live which is the _only_ reason I buy amps (I bought my V-ampire just for bedroom jamming, but once I got my GNX I completely stopped needing it. I would go somewhere and sell it if I could, but it's so heavy and big and to carry it all the way to the train station, pull it on a crowded train, pull it through the Ikebukuro train station and all the way to Ishibashi, up the elevator, then sell it? Sounds too painful).


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 10, 2007)

I feel you on the portability issue man. Definitely not fun to cart heavy tube amps around, especially if you're in a crowded city area where you have to use public transportation a bit more like Japan. If you use a tube amp and a noise gate with the threshold up pretty high you won't get the "blooming" action either. It's good for doing start-stop riffing, but if you're soloing and you want the blooming notes to sustain and "die up" then the NS-2 or ISP etc. can't really be turned on. Now I'm excited for the next time I get to come home and visit Jerich at his studio again!   Thanks again Billy, you rock man!


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I feel you on the portability issue man. Definitely not fun to cart heavy tube amps around, especially if you're in a crowded city area where you have to use public transportation a bit more like Japan. If you use a tube amp and a noise gate with the threshold up pretty high you won't get the "blooming" action either. It's good for doing start-stop riffing, but if you're soloing and you want the blooming notes to sustain and "die up" then the NS-2 or ISP etc. can't really be turned on. Now I'm excited for the next time I get to come home and visit Jerich at his studio again!   Thanks again Billy, you rock man!



I know exactly what you mean. In one of my band's songs' verse riffs, I'm playing a certain riff that lasts about 1-2 seconds and then always has about 1-2 seconds of silence after it, play it again, then 1-2 seconds of silence, etc.. Without a noise gate, it would just be noise between each riff. 

There was a band I tried out for where the lead guitarist always brought his amp to all practices and gigs (which I thought was insane). The drummer actually had a car, so they could do this, but it was still 50x harder than it would be to do it in the US. None of the members of my band have a car (including me), nor do any of us have any plans to ever buy a car (I don't think any of us plan on moving away from Tokyo).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> There was a band I tried out for where the lead guitarist always brought his amp to all practices and gigs (which I thought was insane).



That's the way it usually works in the UK. Very few rehearsal spaces offer much in the way of secure gear storage and nowhere I know of offers a dedicated room for bands. You just book whatever studio is free and bring your gear along. Some people just bring their amp heads and rent a cab, but mostly people cart their entire rigs to practice.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's the way it usually works in the UK. Very few rehearsal spaces offer much in the way of secure gear storage and nowhere I know of offers a dedicated room for bands. You just book whatever studio is free and bring your gear along. Some people just bring their amp heads and rent a cab, but mostly people cart their entire rigs to practice.




that is insane...but seriously i would carry my brunetti on my back if i had to.....


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's the way it usually works in the UK. Very few rehearsal spaces offer much in the way of secure gear storage and nowhere I know of offers a dedicated room for bands. You just book whatever studio is free and bring your gear along. Some people just bring their amp heads and rent a cab, but mostly people cart their entire rigs to practice.



Wow, that's nuts. We rent space that provides amps, cabs, and drums. The equipment is fair to poor, but at least we don't have to lug everything with us every time.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jerich said:


> that is insane...but seriously i would carry my brunetti on my back if i had to.....



hehehe, i would too.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's the way it usually works in the UK. Very few rehearsal spaces offer much in the way of secure gear storage and nowhere I know of offers a dedicated room for bands. You just book whatever studio is free and bring your gear along. Some people just bring their amp heads and rent a cab, but mostly people cart their entire rigs to practice.



That's insane. Here in Japan, every studio has at least 30 guitar amps and they carry all the main brands (Marshall, Mesa Boogie, Fender, Roland, Hughes and Kettner, etc.). The only thing most guitarists bring to practice is their guitar, cables, and any pedals they may use (I bring one of my guitars and my GNX). 

In London, a lot of people own cars. I have been in 4 bands in the Tokyo area over about 3 years and not one member of any of the bands I've been in has owned a car. So, even if they owned an ENGL Powerball (which is a very very very rare amp in Japan that no practice studio would have on hand) and wanted to use it at practice, they couldn't. Well, MAYBE they could wheel it all the way from their apartment to the train station, then carry it up or down the stairs to the train, wheel it onto the train, wheel it through the various trains and train stations until they got to the area where the practice studio was, then carry it up or down the stairs, then wheel it several blocks to the studio, and so on and so on (and that's assuming you have wheels for your amp. If you don't, you'd have to carry it the whole way). The lead guitarist for that one band I tried out for was obsessive with how he wanted everything. Him and the drummer spent a lot of time setting up triggers on the drums, put his own amp in there. Luckily for them, the drummer lived about 40 minutes away from Tokyo and owned a car - and he was nice enough to go to the lead guitarist's house to pick up the amp before going to the studio.

Other than that guy, I've never seen anyone bring their own amp or cab into a studio. I don't think anyone in Japan carts their entire rig to practice.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2007)

Every studio here will provide a PA for the vocallist and most do have some kind of kit (usually so crap you don't want to use it), but I've only ever been to one place that had a decent selection of amps & cabs. For the most part the best you can hope for is a Marshall AVT with half the knobs missing. Every band I've been in and all the bands I know used all their own gear.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Every studio here will provide a PA for the vocallist and most do have some kind of kit (usually so crap you don't want to use it), but I've only ever been to one place that had a decent selection of amps & cabs. For the most part the best you can hope for is a Marshall AVT with half the knobs missing. Every band I've been in and all the bands I know used all their own gear.



 Wow. Some of the best sound I ever had was when I was in a band with TDW/Bob where the bass player had turned his garage into a studio for the band. The sound there was pretty sweet. Most of the studios I go to here in Tokyo have really good equipment and really good sound. I've been in a few rooms that were shaped really poorly and we got crappy sound, but I've also been in some rooms that had amazing sound. The standard studio room at the studio my band goes to has: a mixing board with PA (and 3 mics, stands as well), a Marshall JCM800 and Roland Jazz Chorus (either of which can be changed to whatever you want: a Mesa Dual Rectifier, Peavey 5150, Hughes and Kettner, Fender Bassman, etc.), a big bass amp (no idea who makes it, but it sounds good), a Pearl drum kit (our drummer brings his own double-bass pedal and some special gears that he attaches to the hi hat, etc.), and such. The stuff we bring as a band is: my guitar, the other guitarist's guitar, both of our GNX3000s, the bass player's bass, the drummers double-bass pedal and modification things (he has a thing that can switch the hi hat from closed to open by flipping it), etc.

Those studios you're talking about sound pretty ghetto.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jerich said:


> that is insane...but seriously i would carry my brunetti on my back if i had to.....



If I could have taken it home with me, I would have as well!


----------



## noodles (Jul 12, 2007)

Our rehearsal studio has a 5-piece Yamaha, a craptacular Fender PA, a JCM900, a Mesa .50cal, and a Crate bass amp. Sucks, but it is better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> Wow. Some of the best sound I ever had was when I was in a band with TDW/Bob where the bass player had turned his garage into a studio for the band. The sound there was pretty sweet. Most of the studios I go to here in Tokyo have really good equipment and really good sound. I've been in a few rooms that were shaped really poorly and we got crappy sound, but I've also been in some rooms that had amazing sound. The standard studio room at the studio my band goes to has: a mixing board with PA (and 3 mics, stands as well), a Marshall JCM800 and Roland Jazz Chorus (either of which can be changed to whatever you want: a Mesa Dual Rectifier, Peavey 5150, Hughes and Kettner, Fender Bassman, etc.), a big bass amp (no idea who makes it, but it sounds good), a Pearl drum kit (our drummer brings his own double-bass pedal and some special gears that he attaches to the hi hat, etc.), and such. The stuff we bring as a band is: my guitar, the other guitarist's guitar, both of our GNX3000s, the bass player's bass, the drummers double-bass pedal and modification things (he has a thing that can switch the hi hat from closed to open by flipping it), etc.
> 
> Those studios you're talking about sound pretty ghetto.



damn, the more i hear about tokyo the more i wanna move there! hahaha.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone who wants to make the exodus to my studio to try out this brunetti or any other gear i might have...IM me.....or if you need your tube amp repaired or modified...I am in Ridley Pennsylvania south east of the state......


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 16, 2007)

well, i have decided to sell my recto and my soul for a brunetti XL R EVO 60 (slightly cheaper than the 120 version and only 2 powertubes to replace! w00t!)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2007)

VforVendetta00 said:


> well, i have decided to sell my recto and my soul for a brunetti XL R EVO 60 (slightly cheaper than the 120 version and only 2 powertubes to replace! w00t!)



Rectos are cool but I'd say you made a safe choice on the replacement!


----------



## Jerich (Aug 25, 2007)

Brunetti update...I had a Custom 059 being made for me at the factory in Italy and during shipping to the usa it has disappeared...now i have to wait a few monthes for a replacement to be Handmade...this is a sad day for me...but worth the wait...I recently played a VHT UL and think it is a monster of a LOUD amp...but the clean channel is killer...the amp really reminds me of my brunetti evo120xl...except the brunetti has more mid range the VHT UL has full bag of nuts bottom end...i wanna a/b these two heads together and get some sound samples..very soon...


Brunetti.it - Home


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Brunetti update...I had a Custom 059 being made for me at the factory in Italy and during shipping to the usa it has disappeared...now i have to wait a few monthes for a replacement to be Handmade...this is a sad day for me...but worth the wait...I recently played a VHT UL and think it is a monster of a LOUD amp...but the clean channel is killer...the amp really reminds me of my brunetti evo120xl...except the brunetti has more mid range the VHT UL has full bag of nuts bottom end...i wanna a/b these two heads together and get some sound samples..very soon...
> 
> 
> Brunetti.it - Home



Damn that sucks bro.  I'm looking forward to checking out the new Brunetti when it comes in, definitely get ahold of me!  Btw, did you get my message? Check out what I bought sir... hehe....:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/34979-matts-new-amp-day-v-9999-998-vht-content-56k-ok.html


I'm bringing it up to PA next weekend so if you're going to be at the studio, we (Ed included ) should all get together!  If I can manage the Vader into my car by myself (note sure if I can pick it up myself... kinda heavy... ) I'll bring them both up!  Call me back!


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 25, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Brunetti update...I had a Custom 059 being made for me at the factory in Italy and during shipping to the usa it has disappeared...now i have to wait a few monthes for a replacement to be Handmade...this is a sad day for me...but worth the wait...I recently played a VHT UL and think it is a monster of a LOUD amp...but the clean channel is killer...the amp really reminds me of my brunetti evo120xl...except the brunetti has more mid range the VHT UL has full bag of nuts bottom end...i wanna a/b these two heads together and get some sound samples..very soon...
> [/url]



I can't imagine any amp having more midrange than the VHT UL , you sure you explored all the features of the amp yet? A Tung-Sol in V1 really adds to the midrange character, as does the TS808 in front of the amp. Also you need the 'shift' button on the lead channel pressed in, with the mids at about 12 o'clock and BAM - sickest middy growl tone ever  (also assuming its using the KT88s..)

That Brunetti sounds awesome too. I actually wanted to respond to a few things though...

1) HighGain: I assure you the VHT has all the 'bloom' in the universe. You said you tried a stock one at GC, that pretty much says it all. The VHT UL is a very complex amp that takes some time to learn and master, plus different tubes and a clean boost are key  Good Mesa amps should definitely do this too.

2) Naren: I use the Boss NS-2 and even with the threshold all the way up, as long as the decay is all the way down, it should not effect 'bloom', sustain, natural harmonic feedback, tone, anything. At least with all the amps I've tried it with (TriAxis, Dual/TripleRec, Fireball/Powerball, Krank, VHT) it never affected any of the above at all. All it should do is kill noise and squealing - not the 'good' feedback. Maybe with the GNX3000 it doesn't work as well (you're not using it in the loop are you?), but in general the NS2 shouldn't affect "bloom"


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> 1) HighGain: I assure you the VHT has all the 'bloom' in the universe. You said you tried a stock one at GC, that pretty much says it all. The VHT UL is a very complex amp that takes some time to learn and master, plus different tubes and a clean boost are key  Good Mesa amps should definitely do this too.



Yeah Nick I don't disagree with that at all. Like I've stated in other threads more recently (you realize this was a 3-month old thread, before I got the VHT heh right? ) it was most likely a combination of all the above items.  VHTs don't have the "Mesa" tone I've loved on recordings, but they have a very distinct, middy tone to them that is pretty sweet IMHO.  If they didn't the VHT would have been tossed on the chopping block the day I grabbed it!


----------



## Edroz (Aug 25, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Damn that sucks bro.  I'm looking forward to checking out the new Brunetti when it comes in, definitely get ahold of me!  Btw, did you get my message? Check out what I bought sir... hehe....:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/34979-matts-new-amp-day-v-9999-998-vht-content-56k-ok.html
> 
> ...




matt, i have 3 vader cabs (4x12, 2x12, 2x15) at the studio... there's no need to bring any more! . even if i can't make it up, you're more than welcome to use them.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 26, 2007)

how did this thread turn into a VADER talk...dam you edroz....what!! our 6 hour practice with your VADERs two feet from you is not enough?...
I am liking the VHT UL with the Gold Pin Tung-sol in it i just installed it tonight and man it makes a H U G E jump into guitarmagedden....Zimbloth i still have not grown into this amp the stuff i like about it rule...the stuff that i just am not used to will improve as i play it more....i love the way the higher tambre tones bloom with the UL..the bottom is just to big for me at times but i am working on it ...one hell of an amp man....The insides of the VHT UL look like a streamline NASA rocket clean wire, clean interior all together...

as someone who has owned hundreds of amps and do amp repair...the VHT UL is in a class of it's own....un-f-n-believeable...period.


----------



## 6077dino (Aug 27, 2007)

I´m a big fan of VHT too. I have an old pitbull 100 which is basicly an UL. Have you guys tried a Svetlana 12ax7 in the V1 spot? I absolutely love that tube and the nice full and rich voice it gives the whole amp.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 27, 2007)

Jerich said:


> how did this thread turn into a VADER talk...dam you edroz....what!! our 6 hour practice with your VADERs two feet from you is not enough?...
> I am liking the VHT UL with the Gold Pin Tung-sol in it i just installed it tonight and man it makes a H U G E jump into guitarmagedden....Zimbloth i still have not grown into this amp the stuff i like about it rule...the stuff that i just am not used to will improve as i play it more....i love the way the higher tambre tones bloom with the UL..the bottom is just to big for me at times but i am working on it ...one hell of an amp man....The insides of the VHT UL look like a streamline NASA rocket clean wire, clean interior all together...
> 
> as someone who has owned hundreds of amps and do amp repair...the VHT UL is in a class of it's own....un-f-n-believeable...period.



The bottom end is too much eh? Hmm. Well, I keep the 'depth' at around 40% only, give or take, 'bass' I keep set around 35% give or take. That, along with the TS808 which sucks out some bass, definitely tames the lows. How do you set it? 

I also don't use a very thick low B string. I found with ultra thick gauges or even certain brands the lows got kind of muddy and out of control. I usually use a .058 or .059, and it stays crisp and tight.

Certain pickups also can do the trick. Either way, the UL will sound great set almost any way, but it does take some time to really master it. Each guitar takes to it so differently.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 27, 2007)

Zimbloth come on man you know this amp roars...but cab/speaker selection is a must trial and error...I think it sounds like MUDD through marshall cabs with 75watters...but sounds better with the mesa road king cabs and with edrozs Vader 2x12's it really turns colorful...I am still shooting different tone around the amp has serious qualities.low string is a .058 and tuned (A)..the pickups as always are The Jerich Models Hex.. Welcome to GuitarHeads.net I only use them in every guitar I own that what makes my tone Mine..instead of a Dimarzio/emg clone......you use a Tube screamer? Man i must say I hate it when people use ts's with a serious high gain amp but, it is personal taste...why have a high gain amp? but to each thier own..i see everyone does it...but like you said Zimbloth...it is all about tone....


----------



## Drew (Aug 27, 2007)

I didn;t understand it for the longest time either, Jerich, but really it does make a difference - the TS serves less as a gain boost (because the amps have more than enough as is) but rather more of a pre-EQ that also adds some second order harmonics into the mix. I'm still not sure which I prefer, and for lead work I'm leaning to the Recto without a TS, but then again Nick's Jackson with a JB in the bridge sounded godly with a TS in line for leads...


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 27, 2007)

It's funny because the VHT without a TS7 in front sounds good, but I definitely think for high-gain metal rhythm it NEEDS it to fit "my" sound. If I were doing blues-rock leads, I would leave it without anything running in front of it because it has a smooth, rounded feel to it and that would work well in that situation. For metal, it's almost a must have IMHO.  When I get mine I'll bring it up ot PA and let you check it out Jerich, I think you'll like it.  The Chaos-modded ones especially, I a/b'ed my stock TS7 to Dave's modded one and it was like a night and day difference.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> I didn;t understand it for the longest time either, Jerich, but really it does make a difference - the TS serves less as a gain boost (because the amps have more than enough as is) but rather more of a pre-EQ that also adds some second order harmonics into the mix. I'm still not sure which I prefer, and for lead work I'm leaning to the Recto without a TS, but then again Nick's Jackson with a JB in the bridge sounded godly with a TS in line for leads...



The whole point of having an amp with drooling over the top tone is just to have a guitar cord and amp. I know some amps sound good with a Ts or any other type of overdrive I modify DOD 308's and use it as a test gain for alot of amps. But the amp that i use will never have one in front of the amp doesn't produce the saturated gain crunch etc...I need it's gone.....once again this is where the brunetti shines no fancy toys needed...


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2007)

Again, I'm not sure it's necessarily "better," but rather just "different." I'm TS-less at the moment so I can't really provide clips or anything, but thus far I think I prefer my Rectoverb for leads without the TS, but for rhythms with it. It's a little more open and organic once the poweramp begins breathing without the tube screamer, which gives it absurd touch-sensitivity for a high gain head. However, with the tube screamer in, the low end tightens up a little and you get absurd crunch. 

The nice thing of course is with an OD out front, you can have it both ways - the more in-your-face crunchiness from the boosted recto, while still being ableto access that more open lead sound.  I was the biggest "if the amp doesn't sound right on it's own, then it's the wrong amp" anti-OD guy on the board until, well, I bought one.  Really, the amp doesn't NEED one, but it'sa nice option to have.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 28, 2007)

Jerich said:


> The whole point of having an amp with drooling over the top tone is just to have a guitar cord and amp. I know some amps sound good with a Ts or any other type of overdrive I modify DOD 308's and use it as a test gain for alot of amps. But the amp that i use will never have one in front of the amp doesn't produce the saturated gain crunch etc...I need it's gone.....once again this is where the brunetti shines no fancy toys needed...



I like my Mark IV for this reason.. it doesn't sound any better with a boost in front of it, and I don't play with effects, so it just goes guitar -> cord -> head -> sweeeeet


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 28, 2007)

The idea of an amp 'needing' an OD is subjective. Does a recto need one for good rhythms? Not necessarily, but it helps. I hate the argument that an amp should do something without the aid of a little pedal because it's so much $$ or whatever. They'd create that amp and then something else would come along the way and that new amp would be shunned upon as well.

I look at an OD just like an effect: chorus or delay. Does the brunneti or a mesa come with either? No, but do they help with leads and/or cleans? Subjectively, they do. Same with an OD. it helps, but it doesn't fix an amp; it's an effect pedal.


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Same with an OD. it helps, but it doesn't fix an amp; it's an effect pedal.



Exactly what I was trying to say.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 28, 2007)

Jerich said:


> The whole point of having an amp with drooling over the top tone is just to have a guitar cord and amp. I know some amps sound good with a Ts or any other type of overdrive I modify DOD 308's and use it as a test gain for alot of amps. But the amp that i use will never have one in front of the amp doesn't produce the saturated gain crunch etc...I need it's gone.....once again this is where the brunetti shines no fancy toys needed...



One of these days i'll get that brunetti, it haunts my dreams but i settled on a powerball for now, i really don't see why people want to use a TS with this amp, its got waaay too much gain already and if u think it needs to tighten up then u must be needing new pickups rather than a TS. that being said it is an interesting tone the one u get with a TS in front, just not for me, i'm actually using mine to give it the PSA-1 i got the extra edge it needs for recording direct


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> Again, I'm not sure it's necessarily "better," but rather just "different." I'm TS-less at the moment so I can't really provide clips or anything, but thus far I think I prefer my Rectoverb for leads without the TS, but for rhythms with it. It's a little more open and organic once the poweramp begins breathing without the tube screamer, which gives it absurd touch-sensitivity for a high gain head. However, with the tube screamer in, the low end tightens up a little and you get absurd crunch.



Bingo, that's exactly how I feel about using a TS as a boost now. My VHT sounds so sweet and thick without the boost for leads, but with the TS engaged it has more of a "sharp" attack to it and adds more crunch to the tone. Great sound for rhythm, I greatly prefer that tone when I'm going for metal rhythm.  For leads I could go either way... the Chaos-modded TS seems to add some sustain to the leads, but at the same time I feel like I lose some of that unadulterated "liquid" feel to the leads perhaps.


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2007)

I've had the opposite experience, actually, where the boost compresses the amp's response so I get a much more explosive attack without it than with. This rules for leads, but probably isn't as desireable for rhythm. Then again, even with a Recto I play cleaner than most, so who knows.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that drew thinks that his gain control knob will eat him if he sets it any higher.


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I like my Mark IV for this reason.. it doesn't sound any better with a boost in front of it, and I don't play with effects, so it just goes guitar -> cord -> head -> sweeeeet



I dunno, man. I have a friend's Mark IV sitting in my house right now, and it sounds fucking awesome on L1 with the TS in front. Some of the best neck pickup lead tone I have ever heard.

I find it funny that so many people argue over to boost/not to boost. It's an effect, do what you will. I am very particular about my speakers, tubes, strings, and picks, so why not about my effects as well? ANYTHING is valid in the path to achieving your tone. To me, the idea of "the amp needs to stand on it's own" is just incredibly limiting way of thinking.


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm pretty sure that drew thinks that his gain control knob will eat him if he sets it any higher.



No, but it'll eat anyone else within a 100-yard radius, and it'd be a huge pain in the ass to have to find three new roommates on short notice.


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> No, but it'll eat anyone else within a 100-yard radius, and it'd be a huge pain in the ass to have to find three new roommates on short notice.





I have fifty more watts and three more speakers. I'm afraid if I dime the gain, the amp will swallow my house.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry, But true amp tone comes from Fingers->strings->Passive pickups->cord->Wire in the amp being above grade 8->amp->Speaker cord->speakers w/grade 8 or higher wire....If you have anything else you really should move onto another amp..I know way too many people who jump ship from one amp to another amp not knowing even what they want..... but once again I have three channels on my Brunetti a Clean...a Boost...and a Lead...I run a 500ms delay in the effects loop to tighten it up...they do as they say! This is the only amp i have ever used that needs nothing...Ooops sorry I also have a VHT pittbull UL and it's pretty dare close to needing nothing to. but am I still tweeking this monster. Till my new brunetti 059 Custom shows up.... if this doesn't sound right buy a Amp modeler because anything else is choking an amps true tone out!!!..amp purists would agree.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 29, 2007)

Better stop showing Kiko as a Brunetti tone then, dude uses a Zoom PowerDrive as a boost.

I do not understand why the anti-boost crowd has to act like they're right and everyone else is automatically wrong. People use boost pedals, get over it.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 30, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Better stop showing Kiko as a Brunetti tone then, dude uses a Zoom PowerDrive as a boost.



Mmmm in angra yes in his solo stuff Nope..he uses Brunetti Customworks amps. In Angra he needs lots of effects style tones in solo stuff he uses amps nothing more and a wah. I will be at the brunetti booth in Jan 2008 so you stop by and i will show you to boost or not too boost! and kiko will be there too.........


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 30, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Mmmm in angra yes in his solo stuff Nope..he uses Brunetti Customworks amps. In Angra he needs lots of effects style tones in solo stuff he uses amps nothing more and a wah. I will be at the brunetti booth in Jan 2008 so you stop by and i will show you to boost or not too boost! and kiko will be there too.........



Dude I am not going to NAMM for a bunch of reasons, and I will reiterate that tone is subjective and there is no "correct way". 

I haven't heard his newest solo CD, but No Gravity was in his Recto era. I prefer the boosted Laney tones in his solo vids on youtube to the recorded tone on NG. 

Pretty much every recorded tone I like from the last couple years is boosted. Including the last Angra.

Pointless debate, I'm not ditching my PD-01 for some "pure amp tone" thing.

EDIT: You're telling me he doesn't boost his Brunetti, which is the "CW MERCURY" model, _"Brown tones&#8217; that&#8217;s how has been called the distortion of this head, referring to the warm and aggressive of the 80&#8217;s British sound"_?

Sorry, but this is boosted, IMO:
YouTube - Kiko Loureiro

That sounds great, but he's running that damn Zoom PD-01 I bet.


----------



## Drew (Aug 30, 2007)

Jerich said:


> sorry, But true amp tone comes from Fingers->strings->Passive pickups->cord->Wire in the amp being above grade 8->amp->Speaker cord->speakers w/grade 8 or higher wire....



Jerich, that's so stupid I'm not even going to try to get into it with you. I spend 90% of my playing time with a guitar, a patch chord, and an amp, and I don't even condesendingly apologize to anyone who uses more than that. 

Again, a boost is an "effect." It changes the sound in ways that, while not something I'd use 100% of the time, are at least fun and work well in certain contexts. Saying anything else simply limits the tonal pallate you have at your disposal.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cue the :  I think it's pointless saying one is "better" than the other, really, just different. It should just be left at that.  The intention of this thread was to share my experiences with the sounds of the Brunetti and the Mesa Road King v1.0, not to debate whether or not people should or shouldn't use boosts. If that's a topic worth going into (IMHO it isn't ), start a new thread about it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> The intention of this thread was to share my experiences with the sounds of the Brunetti and the Mesa Road King v1.0, not to debate whether or not people should or shouldn't use boosts.



back on topic...

is it possible to get that harmonic bloom from another amp that doesn't usually have such qualities?

i played through a triple recto right after playing through a roadster and i noticed that notes "bloomed" into harmonics more often on the roadster than on the recto.
why is that?
do certain tubes have a more rich harmonic content?
does a clean boost help with harmonics as zimbloth suggested?


----------



## Drew (Aug 30, 2007)

It's probably due to the bias - recently, Mesa's been biasing their Rectifiers hotter. This makes the tubes a bit more responsive. The Roadster is just out this year, so that's definitely a hotter amp - was the Triple made more than a year or two ago?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> It's probably due to the bias - recently, Mesa's been biasing their Rectifiers hotter. This makes the tubes a bit more responsive. The Roadster is just out this year, so that's definitely a hotter amp - was the Triple made more than a year or two ago?




yeah. it was used and made a few years ago.
so, biasing an amp hotter can give a more lush harmonic content?


----------



## Jerich (Aug 30, 2007)

oh my gosh!!! you are all so funny...this topic has been crushed by things that are not even important to Brunetti. The fact is the brunetti needs no overdrive ts/od or anything..that's it nothing...all i have to say is :again if i need a Od unit i will get another amp..period. If you guys all need od's for your amps so be it great and wonder but i will tell you there are amps out there that you do not need them for. Matt you should know that by now there is no such magic box. or even magic amp to that fact. good luck all of you choosing amps. Mesa's are not boutique amps they are mass production. brunetti are limited runs...........that's why they carry a huge price tag. and the quality is much different they come with Mercury magnetics Power transformers and geranium resistors and solid silver 18ga wire. there is a difference. 

enough with the od pedals ...brunetti talk please......


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> yeah. it was used and made a few years ago.
> so, biasing an amp hotter can give a more lush harmonic content?



Yes most definitely. Biasing your amp is the most important thing you can do. It improves the tone in every way imaginable. Fixed bias amps benefit just the same.


----------



## Drew (Aug 30, 2007)

Jerich said:


> oh my gosh!!! you are all so funny...this topic has been crushed by things that are not even important to Brunetti. The fact is the brunetti needs no overdrive ts/od or anything..that's it nothing...all i have to say is :again if i need a Od unit i will get another amp..period. If you guys all need od's for your amps so be it great and wonder but i will tell you there are amps out there that you do not need them for. Matt you should know that by now there is no such magic box. or even magic amp to that fact. good luck all of you choosing amps. Mesa's are not boutique amps they are mass production. brunetti are limited runs...........that's why they carry a huge price tag. and the quality is much different they come with Mercury magnetics Power transformers and geranium resistors and solid silver 18ga wire. there is a difference.
> 
> enough with the od pedals ...brunetti talk please......



 Jerich, you're not getting the message. I don't think my Rect-o-verb NEEDS an OD to sound good. I just like having the extra tonal options having an OD lying around affords. This has nothing to do with "I don't need an OD to get good tone" machismo or thinly vieled mesa bashing - it's just more options are always worth having. 

Likewise, your Brunetti doesn't "need" an OD to sound good, but if you're opposed to trying one out front simply because you want an amp that doesn't "need" one, then you're being closed minded and missing out on potential tonal options. 

Once you get past a certain caliber of amp, you don't "need" anything else to sound good. It's just, sometimes you can get interesting effects out of heads by slightly driving the front end with an OD. It's not a question of "need," it's a question of choice.

Besides, this thread is about both Brunetti AND Mesas.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Yes most definitely. Biasing your amp is the most important thing you can do. It improves the tone in every way imaginable. Fixed bias amps benefit just the same.



does a clean boost help, also?


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> does a clean boost help, also?



Both help, but combined its the ultimate. Biasing is the most drastic improvement of them all though IMO. A clean boost is too, but when you boost the bias and get the amp out of cross-over distortion, the amp just comes alive like never before! Better harmonic overtones, warmth, power, clarity, any adjective that could apply does.

The third thing I'd strongly recommend is the Tung-Sol 12AX7 in V1. It makes the amp a lot warmer, the midrange is a lot sweeter and musical, better clarity. I like JJs in the other positions, but the Tung Sol in V1 is key in a high-gain tube amp IMO.

Those things, and then obviously make sure the guitar/speaker cables are good, and the speakers themselves! The next thing I want to try to get even better tone is to send my TS808 to LordOvChaos to get it modded.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 31, 2007)

My current rig: I need not say anything else! I have owned or tried every amp out there!


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi folks! I present myself:
I'm one of the moderators of Brunetti Amp Forum, and i'm very happy to see that those incredible amplifiers are known also outside Italy. I would like to invite everyone of you in the forum to ask and to express any kind of opinion. The forum is bi-lingual in many sections and in any case Mr.Brunetti will reply to all of your request, also concerning not only Brunetti amps. Mr. Brunetti is a real genious in his field and could explain any doubt in amp tech. The forum is also used to support the customer woldwide, so come and write!

Last news...at this time i don't know, but there is the possibility that Brunetti will be at NAMM show in L.A. in January 2008, as last year. In this case everybody is invited to come and "touch with hands" all the incredible amplifiers line, expecially the new CustomWork Series, that is many steps over most impressive amp worldwide.

So stay in touch and come to the forum. We are waiting for you!

have a look to the site also! Brunetti.it - Home

Cheers!


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 6, 2007)

Mad Mat said:


> Hi folks! I present myself:
> I'm one of the moderators of Brunetti Amp Forum, and i'm very happy to see that those incredible amplifiers are known also outside Italy. I would like to invite everyone of you in the forum to ask and to express any kind of opinion. The forum is bi-lingual in many sections and in any case Mr.Brunetti will reply to all of your request, also concerning not only Brunetti amps. Mr. Brunetti is a real genious in his field and could explain any doubt in amp tech. The forum is also used to support the customer woldwide, so come and write!
> 
> Last news...at this time i don't know, but there is the possibility that Brunetti will be at NAMM show in L.A. in January 2008, as last year. In this case everybody is invited to come and "touch with hands" all the incredible amplifiers line, expecially the new CustomWork Series, that is many steps over most impressive amp worldwide.
> ...



Welcome!!!


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## noodles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mad Mat said:


> Hi folks! I present myself:
> I'm one of the moderators of Brunetti Amp Forum, and i'm very happy to see that those incredible amplifiers are known also outside Italy. I would like to invite everyone of you in the forum to ask and to express any kind of opinion. The forum is bi-lingual in many sections and in any case Mr.Brunetti will reply to all of your request, also concerning not only Brunetti amps. Mr. Brunetti is a real genious in his field and could explain any doubt in amp tech. The forum is also used to support the customer woldwide, so come and write!
> 
> Last news...at this time i don't know, but there is the possibility that Brunetti will be at NAMM show in L.A. in January 2008, as last year. In this case everybody is invited to come and "touch with hands" all the incredible amplifiers line, expecially the new CustomWork Series, that is many steps over most impressive amp worldwide.
> ...



Hey Matt, welcome to our little corner of the Internet. I appreciate you taking the time to register and let us know what is up with these amps. 

I'm assuming amps will be available for play testing at NAMM?


----------



## noodles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jerich said:


> My current rig: I need not say anything else! I have owned or tried every amp out there!



Why are your pictures constantly the size of a postage stamp? Come on, Billy, show us what you got!


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll meet Mr. Brunetti on saturday here in Italy, and we'll speak about the NAMM show...i hope to give good news about that!

And as soon as i can i'll post also a photo of my rig!


----------



## Jerich (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome MAT ...this forum needs more Brunetti fans there are too many people who over look great amplifiers due to availiblity in the US....I have talked with Marco they are working on US Dealers as you know...and as far as NAMM goes Killer...He said three months ago they were not sure if they were or were not going to go...I have told/and asked, them many times GO!! it is always worth it for winter NAMM.... I too am excited about the customworks additions ....


Noodles if i give you bigger photo's you will have to get a new keyboard... 



MySpace.com - Brunetti - 37 - Male - - www.myspace.com/brunettiamplifiers







Heres one till sat i will get other photo's for more pleasure....


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 7, 2007)

What are brunetti prices like? pretty high I assume?


----------



## Jerich (Sep 7, 2007)

small prices to pay for tone......once the US dealers situtation is resolved the prices "might" come down here in the Us....I have been lucky to find mine on ebay broken and I fixed them "usually output inline fuses" my gain thier loss....alot of repair shops will not fix boutique amps ...I do fix everything except..ENGL sorry guys those amps are a bitch to work on......keep you eye open and go see them at NAMM 2008 if you can.....


I want to try out the Vector controller soooo bad!!!


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 7, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> What are brunetti prices like? pretty high I assume?



Between $2k and $4k depending on model.

Way too rich for my blood.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Matteo!  Nice to see someone related with the company in here! You guys NEED to talk Mr. Brunetti into setting up US Dealers soon. I started this thread after I got to play Jerich's Brunetti and I really dig it.  I'll be at NAMM in January so hopefully you guys set up a booth, I'd love to try out the other models since they are so scarce in the US.  Again, welcome and please post here more often (Brunetti amp updates please?!)!!


----------



## Jerich (Sep 7, 2007)

To be honest I never tried one before finding them dead on ebay!! but after the fuses or imput/output jacks were fixed these amps are killer...very responsive to touch and the guitar used with them.I know alot of you might say well it's not good you found them on evilbay blown up...No not at all someone spent alot of money on them...and a reapir guy near them said they would not work on it..they cut thier loss's...my gain.ever notice you never see them for sale? the reason the buyers keep them...I also know there is alot of people useing these amps who have not admitted to it yet? so maybe talking about the amps and building a Hype will warrent them to drop the fancy endorsement deal they have and respectfully acknowledge the fact they use BRUNETTI amps......


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 7, 2007)

In Italy or in USA? Here in Ita prices are "right"...the XLREVO is sold about 1200/1400&#8364;, like a good entry level american amp...but of course the quality is superior, in USA is quite expensive...the strange thing is that the Customwork Mercury, that here is 2800/3200&#8364;, in USA costs 3600/3700$, that at the actual change is LESS than in Italy...May be there is some difertent politic of the distribution system.
In any case the Customwork Mecury in Italy is considered a VERY expensive amp...normally the range in wich "pro" tube amp head are positioned in Italy is between 1800-2600&#8364; (like for example a Rivera Knuclehead and a Mesa Recto/Roadster).

I USA of course i don't know the "market"...but there is also the fact that the different power transformer could increase a bit the costs...cause the numbers at Brunetti are really litttle!!!

In any case i hope Brunetti will be at NAMM Show.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 7, 2007)

Custom works in action..............I'd like to have this guitar in Seven string too!!! i love the scallops........


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 7, 2007)

Really that's not a bad price for a boutique style amp that's custome-made in Italy. I'll keep my Engl for quite some time but I definitely see myself getting something a bit more custom in a few years when funds are appropriate.


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not expensive considering HOW it's realized...the material and the project are really incredible...nothing to do with ENGL (Not bad...but nothing to do with...). We also have a factory tour DVD that explains every single passage...from the concept till the construction...


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 7, 2007)

Mad Mat said:


> It's not expensive considering HOW it's realized...the material and the project are really incredible...nothing to do with ENGL (Not bad...but nothing to do with...). We also have a factory tour DVD that explains every single passage...from the concept till the construction...



Sweet


----------



## Drew (Sep 7, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Noodles if i give you bigger photo's you will have to get a new keyboard...



That's a chance I'm willing to take to actually see the shit you have to post, bro.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 7, 2007)

Drew said:


> That's a chance I'm willing to take to actually see the shit you have to post, bro.



Your head would asplode (sic) Drew!  I want to live in that studio... seriously.


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 7, 2007)

Well...i finally saw the kiko video...and oh boys...i have the lucky to have the Kiko Loureiro amp (one of the two used in european tour)...and tomorrow i'll see kiko playing in italy! Cool!


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 11, 2007)

On my "Myspace" (MySpace.com - Mad_Mat - Saronno, Milano - Alternative / Grunge / Rock - www.myspace.com/matguitar) you can find some video of the MAF in Italy...where kiko played with his ESP and in the new "Brunetti Mercury 50 combo". Is quite cool!

Soon i'll post some info about the NAMM and some link to other Kiko Video on Brunetti website...just to show how the CustomWork Mercury sounds.

cheers!

*WELL GUYS...FOR THE NAMM 2008....LOOK HERE: www.brunetti.it :: View topic - NAMM 2008*


----------



## Jerich (Sep 12, 2007)

i'll be there mat hope to see you there too! we will have to give em' a ride.by NAMM 2008 i should have my o59 custom..........


----------



## Mad Mat (Sep 17, 2007)

Well...Mr.Brunetti confirmed the NAMM 2008...i'll post the precise location of the stand as soon as know!
I hope he could present the new customworks combo amplifiers.

cheers!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet, thanks Mat! I'll be at NAMM too (most likely with Billy if I can find him lol) so I'll definitely stop by the Brunetti booth.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey matt "high gain" how about some of them ..there fancy photo's you took at the last Visit to my studio!! 

I will be at Ibanez Booth and brunetti booth "sweet"


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Hey matt "high gain" how about some of them ..there fancy photo's you took at the last Visit to my studio!!
> 
> I will be at Ibanez Booth and brunetti booth "sweet"



Hahaha nice man! I've been so crazy busy between school and working 10-hour days that I haven't had time to resize them. I'll bring my SD card home to my girlfriend's house and upload everything over my vacation! Btw, I'm bringing my Engl up so we'll have to set up a day or two to hang out with Ed.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice engl avatar?...


----------

